# Early 2000’s new holland Tc24d starting issue



## David c (Mar 8, 2019)

i have had this machine for about 2 weeks now. Bought it used with 380 hours on it. I just can’t seem to figure out the starting issue. Your supposed to have the machine in neutral when starting it but after the first week I have had to wiggle the gear selector in the neutral position to start it. As per the manual. With the parking break on and the mechine in neutral your able to get out of the seat with the machine running. Which I did today to check something. And after about a minute the machine shut down. I have reached in a held what I would assumed is the neutral safety switch on the driver side of the trans/rear while someone was sitting on the seat attempting to turn it over with no luck, trying to jump both the seat switch and the neutral safely switch with now luck, After much much much wiggling on the gear selector leaver. It started and I parked it in the garage. But I don’t know where to begin. Need some help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Likely the neutral safety switch. Watch this video: 




It is a TC25d, but the switch arrangement is pretty much the same.


----------



## David c (Mar 8, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Likely the neutral safety switch. Watch this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did see this video. I know the neutral safety is on a rocker and there’s a stud coming off of the gear selector lever that activates the neutral safety switch. I zip tied the neutral safety in the activated position and tried to start it while the seat switch was bypassed and it didn’t start


----------



## David c (Mar 8, 2019)

David c said:


> I did see this video. I know the neutral safety is on a rocker and there’s a stud coming off of the gear selector lever that activates the neutral safety switch. I zip tied the neutral safety in the activated position and tried to start it while the seat switch was bypassed and it didn’t start


I had also gone out today with my voltmeter to start tracking things down and the machine started haha. So I can’t further diagnose until it starts happening again


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The location of the neutral start switch exposes it to water and crud from the tire. There is also a brake safety switch that fails. Most of the farmers I know carry a few jumpers so they can get the job done and do the repair when they get back to the shop. I suspect the day is coming when tractors will have a heartbeat detector to make sure the operator is still kicking.


----------



## David c (Mar 8, 2019)

You aren’t kidding lol. As for the switch it seemed very very clean for where it was. But I can see exactly how they go bad. Maybe play it safe and replace both sensors and go from there


----------

